# Housse iPad (2) en cuir



## yr_75 (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Que conseillez-vous comme marque/produit et magasin/site pour acheter ? Merci !

Rien ! Ici ce sont les périphériques et accessoires pour Mac, l'iPad, il a un forum qui lui est dédié, faut faire un peu attention où tu postes !

On déménage.


----------

